# Traynor Ycv 15



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Who has or had the ycv15? They get a lot of hype and command a high price on the used market. I had a ycv50 but couldn't get a great sound out of it at reasonable volumes. The ygl1 has similar specs (1 less preamp tube) and I love my ygl1. I guess I am just curious and I saw one for sale locally for $550.
Thanks


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Best bang you're likely to find at that price and likely a few hundred more. A really great little amp.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd snap that up in a heartbeat if I wasn't about to take 2 months off without pay.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that's over priced....i paid 375$ for mine last year, great little sucker for sure, better then a lot of the 15w range amps. but 550$...no way in hell.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Does seem a td high to me. I had the limited edition as well sold for I think $425


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The price may be a bit high, but consider shipping and driving expences saved if it's local, taxes saved, etc, and you might still be in the ball park, especially if you negotiate the price down a bit.

Great amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

This is more in line with what the amp is worth....$400.00

Traynor YCV15 - $450 - British Columbia Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

If I had the scratch, I might make an offer in the $400 range. For anyone interested, the ad is in the kijiji halifax listings. The amp is "well used" (some wear) with a CTS speaker and a new-in-box red coat included. I'm all spent out though. I'm just curious how much better or different it might be from the YGL1. My current setup is my "stack" with a traynor darkhourse 112 cab on the bottom, my ygl1 in the middle, and my dark horse head on top. I can run either amp on their own, plug the extension cab into the ygl1 for more volume, or run them both in stereo. Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have one. 
i plan to never sell it, but if someone offered me $1,000, i'd definitely consider it.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I sold mine, and subsequently bought it back for $625. Now, that's in perfect condition, but they're worth far more than the average Traynor on the used market regardless.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

they only made 80 ... its one of the best sounding recent amps out there .... I wish theyèed make it again 

p


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

parkhead said:


> they only made 80 ... its one of the best sounding recent amps out there .... I wish theyèed make it again
> 
> p


They only made 80??

I had no idea.

I have seen multiple 'I want a YCV15, will pay $500'. That was here...that means something to me - people don't pay anything for anything around here. $450 is a steal and I have seen them used in music stores for $600.

*Full disclosure:* it is my ad, my amp. I was thinking of selling it and buying my buddy's Marshall. Now I think that I'll just keep it even though I liked the YCV50 Blue better.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Crap...if only I could travel back in time, I would have traded my ycv50 blue! But by the rarity alone, my guess it would be best to hold onto the ycv15 given its lofty status! You're right though, it is not rare to see the older ycv20s wine red used at L&M for $550-$600. I have not ever come across a ycv15 in store locally...if I did, I would be trying it out.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the ycv15blue isn't "the last amp you'll ever need". it's not "all that and a bag of chips".

but, in its price range and category, it pretty much smokes the competition. a blues junior doesn't even come close.

i'd be curious to a/b it against a mint peavey classic thirty...


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

It eats the Peavey David. Not even close.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Traynor YCV15 - $450 - British Columbia Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.

This guy only wants $400 now. Amazing deal for mint and retubed.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I didn't already own one. Same price I paid two years ago. Someone is going to get a sweet amp cheap.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Agreed, ditto for the BJ.



Lance Romance said:


> It eats the Peavey David. Not even close.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> It eats the Peavey David. Not even close.



...i'm not surprised. you sold me the one i have many years ago, and it still manages to surprise me.

i used it at an outdoor show, three sets, this past saturday. so much tone!


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

parkhead said:


> they only made 80 ... its one of the best sounding recent amps out there .... I wish theyèed make it again
> 
> p


never knew that :thanks5qx:


----------

